# Lookin for a guy in mobile grand Bay Area who makes pan lights



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Maybe a long shot but I am looking for contact info on a gentleman who live in I believe mobile/grand bay and makes floundering pan style lights to sell. I think his name was Scott but not sure why and it's been years since I've spoken with him. Anyways I need a part for a light he made and cannot find it anywhere including online. If anyone could PM his phone number I would appreciate it.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I live in Mobile and never heard of him. Are you talking about Coleman pump up lights or propane? What part are you looking for? Most Coleman lights where made from converted Coleman Lanterns. There use to be a hardware store in Thoedore that converted gas light to propane but their gone now.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Flounder9.75 said:


> I live in Mobile and never heard of him. Are you talking about Coleman pump up lights or propane? What part are you looking for? Most Coleman lights where made from converted Coleman Lanterns. There use to be a hardware store in Thoedore that converted gas light to propane but their gone now.


No these are homemade lights much bigger and brighter than anything Coleman has. The valve is bad but it's not a regular valve of course. Has the fine thread male end with jet going into air regulator. I got someone working on the number now but it'll be Monday before I get it.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Post some pictures of the light I'd like to see it.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

I found some valves that work great for mine


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

GIggaMon said:


> I found some valves that work great for mine


 

Frank 
Where did you find the valves??


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

I'll post a pic when I get a chance but it looks about like those except handle is on the back instead of underneath. My old one I grew up with was just like those though but had a tank on bottom instead of the bottle then when the generator needed replacing I converted it to a bottle type. I'm pretty sure that valve will work for mine too if it's got the little jet pressurized thing in the end of it.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Here's the old valve.....top where the jet screws in is male end fine thread looks like 1/2 inch that screws into the air regulator.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Doesn't look much different than the little junky Walmart or academy ones but it is much bigger and way brighter.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah it looks like the funky WM lights with a bigger pan. The valve looks like the ones on the little heaters that you screw on a propane bottle. He might have enlarged the orvis so it would put out more gas to make it brighter.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

This is what the one off of the heater looks like. That end looked to be a 1/2" fine tread


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

That may do it. I've got an old heater in the shed somewhere I'll check it out. The prob with my valve is even when wide it is still restricting the flow but if I push in on the knob it flows right. Think the spring in it is wore out so want one that just open and closed I springs involved


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...0FE7DCED8698AD83E3138&FORM=IQFRBA&adlt=strict

Here's some to look at. 
You might find something at an old time hardware store that you could fab up.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Yea I've looked everywhere I can find here and online. Prob has been finding them with the jet. Without that high pressure jet it just flames up. The heater valve looks like it's got the jet so hoping that will work.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

I fond one that looks pretty close


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Found


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

....


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

I have pretty much the whole light everything pan Handel I can't remember why it's apart lol


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

He can have it


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Yea for that I'd have to redo the whole thing as the threads are diff. I just got done foolin with mine finally found the old Coleman heater and it had a good valve with the right threads and a jet so tried it but it just flamed up. Valve def had better flow than the original one so tried swapping jets putting old jet on the new(well not new but different) valve and that seemed to work. Of course it's hard to tell in daylight but seems like I got it back right again. Still gonna try to contact the guy next week when I get his info and see about getting a new valve. Looks like he is using a much better valve on his new lights since my brother just bought a new one the other day so hoping the new valves he is using is compatible with my old light.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad you got it worked out.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Yea just sucks the wind is kinda howling


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeap. Sucks a big one


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I have to ask, now keep in mind I've used the propane lanterns for camping, but why would you want to carry that hot thing around? And if I remember right if you bump my lanterns the element will fall apart...I dunno doesn't seem to be a great way to go gigging.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Well it's not like a reg Coleman lantern. Pan type light with handle so you never get by any heat. Plus you can see WAY better with them than the underwater lights. With those led underwater things you can see a spot right in front of the light. With my light I can see 20 feet in front and to each side. Get way more coverage. I have an underwater light but I only use it when it's to windy for my main light. Even then I don't put it in the water but turn it over and hold it out in front so get more coverage. Can't tell you how many flounder I've gigged walkin right behind someone with one of those and I gig em 2 ft to the side of their footprints. Get to em and they've got 3 while I've got 15 walkin right behind em. I know this comes off like I'm knocking the lights(kinda am) or those using them(def not its just a matter of preference) but just relaying my experience in using both and what I've seen happen a lot of times.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

I should add that is all with calm clear conditions. There are times when the under lights are better. Like I said in the wind they don't have mantles to worry about and if it is really murky sometimes that light right on bottom will show you a flounder the above water light won't that's when lighting up just that spot can help. But like I said if it's clear and calm I'm going with the big pan light ever time.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Thats a good reason then. I've honestly never walked for them, and never will. I like my boat.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

jvalhenson said:


> Well it's not like a reg Coleman lantern. Pan type light with handle so you never get by any heat. Plus you can see WAY better with them than the underwater lights. With those led underwater things you can see a spot right in front of the light. With my light I can see 20 feet in front and to each side. Get way more coverage. I have an underwater light but I only use it when it's to windy for my main light. Even then I don't put it in the water but turn it over and hold it out in front so get more coverage. Can't tell you how many flounder I've gigged walkin right behind someone with one of those and I gig em 2 ft to the side of their footprints. Get to em and they've got 3 while I've got 15 walkin right behind em. I know this comes off like I'm knocking the lights(kinda am) or those using them(def not its just a matter of preference) but just relaying my experience in using both and what I've seen happen a lot of times.


I have a coleman lantern old school light made with all copper and brass parts nothing will rust with a pan and propane that might make you rethink your light lol we can meet up one night down on the coast Im not to far from you and we can swap light stories lol:thumbup:


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

I grew up on one like those.....this is the one I converted to propane years ago.....








Back then it was the brightest thing around until I got the one I have now. It's a good 20% brighter than the old ones but like I said although it looks similar to the Walmart/academy cheapos is most def isn't. Old one pictured needs new guts in it now. Let it sit in the shed to long dirt dobbers all in the air pipe, jet totally clogged and threads rusted away so it won't bolt up tight anymore. I need to get it back going again.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

jvalhenson said:


> I grew up on one like those.....this is the one I converted to propane years ago.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you clean it up and put a new generator in it and adjust the pan a little it will be super bright..


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

GIggaMon said:


> If you clean it up and put a new generator in it and adjust the pan a little it will be super bright..


I also see the wire piece that you have to turn from time to time to clean out the jet hole in broken off that could be why that light doesn't burn bright I think I have that part also lol and if you want to sell it let me know


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

GIggaMon said:


> I also see the wire piece that you have to turn from time to time to clean out the jet hole in broken off that could be why that light doesn't burn bright I think I have that part also lol and if you want to sell it let me know


seriously


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Yea the little cleaner wire broke off years back so I cut the handle off since there wasn't a cleaner wire anymore anyways. Once I converted it to propane I never needed the cleaner wire anymore. I couldn't begin to count how many have been gigged under that light. As far as selling it there's no way anyone would pay what it's worth to me just bc it was my great grandpas then grandpas then we converted it together (2 of them actually) and floundered together with them for 30 years. That light is prob pushing 75+ years old. My brother has its twin that my grandpa used while I used this one. I'm gonna put a new generator in it eventually especially when my boy get old enough to start goin with me. Just cleaned out the air tube but the rusted threads on the top are a little bit of a problem. Top nut won't screw down tight on the pan as the threads are pretty well gone. I have a tap and dye set gonna try to rethread it and just use a smaller nut and washer. That and a generator is all it needs.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Good place to find old parts if don't come up with em local. I order mantles from him to get the thorium ones as they have gotten kinda hard to find.
http://www.oldcolemanparts.com/product.php?productid=1619&cat=34&page=1


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

jvalhenson said:


> Good place to find old parts if don't come up with em local. I order mantles from him to get the thorium ones as they have gotten kinda hard to find.
> http://www.oldcolemanparts.com/product.php?productid=1619&cat=34&page=1


 call me when you get a chance I'm pretty sure I have that wire piece you need (251) 518-8500 Frank


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Appreciate it. I'll get with you. You in mobile area? I'm over there on sporadic occasions


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

jvalhenson said:


> Appreciate it. I'll get with you. You in mobile area? I'm over there on sporadic occasions


I'm in west Mobile Airport blvd and snow road not to far from MS / Al state Line


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Ok I'll give you a call next time I ride over. That actually the way I go so I ride right by there every trip....always stay off the interstate as much as possible


----------

